# VSK Guitars Build - INSANE WOODS!



## JMO831 (Oct 23, 2016)

Plain and simple, Brett of VSK Guitars is one of the best luthiers out there. Take it from someone who owns/has owned/played a number of high-end guitars including Blackmachine, Vik, Black Water, Mayones, Suhr, and Skervesen.

This particular build has been in the idea phase for quite some time. I wanted to combine my ideal specs for a 6 string with the most insane woods I could find. And let me tell you, these woods go beyond "private stock." See for yourself:

Brown Mallee Top




Flamed Redwood Body




Marbled Cocobolo Fretboard




Macassar Ebony Neck (A)




Specs include:
6 string, 25.5 scale, 20 inch radius, bolt-on
Gold hipshot tuners & black SK1 buttons
SS extra jumbo frets
Instrumental SFTY3-6 set
Gold Schaller Hannes bridge
1 volume (push-pull) & 3-way switch


----------



## Hywel (Oct 23, 2016)

All those woods look amazing, but that fretboard...


----------



## endmysuffering (Oct 23, 2016)

I didn't even know cocobolo looks so cool.


----------



## aceinet (Oct 23, 2016)

Awesome wood! Nice!


----------



## runbirdman (Oct 23, 2016)

Brett has a line on great woods for his guitars. I initially wanted an ebony fretboard for mine but he talked me into one of the coolest pieces of rosewood I've seen.


----------



## neun Arme (Oct 24, 2016)

That fretboard! That fretboard! I mean THAT fretboard!!!!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 24, 2016)

ooh baby, an ebony neck and a cocobolo fretboard. I'm in love.


----------



## thinkpad20 (Oct 24, 2016)

Fantastic, can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## JMO831 (Oct 24, 2016)

runbirdman said:


> Brett has a line on great woods for his guitars. I initially wanted an ebony fretboard for mine but he talked me into one of the coolest pieces of rosewood I've seen.



Closely following your thread man! It's looking SICK right now. 

Btw, I'm selling a Mayones Duvell MBC to help fund this build lol... If that is any indication of Brett's skill, you're going to be very happy with your build!


----------



## pondman (Oct 25, 2016)

Another stunning build as usual by one of the top new luthiers.
Subbed.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 25, 2016)

some of the nicest woods ive seen...congrats on the build.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 26, 2016)

G. Zuss. Those woods look absolutely insane. This is gonna be great.


----------



## JMO831 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hello All!

I've formally confirmed this build with Brett of VSK Guitars. Meaning, the deposit is in, the woods have been paid off and delivered to Brett, the pickups (Instrumental SFTY3-6 Master Build Pickup Set by Ethan Spaulding) are being made, and the hardware is in the process of being ordered. Here are some of the ideas I wanted to share with you all. Any feedback on additions/etc. is much appreciated! There isn't really a budget for this instrument. I greatly value any suggestions you all may have.

*Body Shape:* Brett's own design. It's based on a bass design, but I love the general shape and rounded edges. Brett and I are currently working on a "swooping" headstock that will match perfectly.




*Instrumental SFTY3-6 Master Build Pickup Set:* If you haven't heard of Instrumental Pickups, please check them out. In very simple terms, the SFTY3 series is like a set of BKP Painkillers on steroids but with a very nice, useable clean sound. The attached photo is just an example. We will be doing Macassar Ebony covers to match the neck with gold death poles. Death poles are the spikes Ethan uses. Classy but edgy. And this black and gold contrast will be dominant throughout the guitar. I think it looks very classy in its own right but when paired with the colors of the woods, it will look absolutely stunning. Black and gold pickups, bridge and tuners (will be shown below).




*Gold Schaller Hannes Bridge:* Please note that I'm also getting a gold rear mounting bracket. It's all in the details. 




*Tuners:* I don't know why I don't see more SK1 buttons being used on Hipshot Grip-Lock tuners. Again, the color scheme is going to pop with these tuners, the bridge, and the pickups all working in concert. I'd opt for EVO Gold fretwork to finish off the look, but I love stainless steel frets too much. 




*Headstock Design (Front):* The photo below doesn't represent how the actual headstock on this build is going to look. But rather, the way the woods are split is going to be applied to this build's headstock. The Brown Mallee Burl top is oversized, so we'll be using an insane piece of that along with a piece of the fretboard. 




*Headstock Design (Back):* Thinking of using another piece of that Brown Mallee Burl top for the rear of the headstock (like what Kiesel does). 




*Complete Specs (Photos attached below):*


----------



## pondman (Nov 6, 2016)

Oh my !


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 6, 2016)

That is going to be nuts dude!!!! I'm a big fan of having a back plate on headstocks.


----------



## MoonJelly (Nov 7, 2016)

Instrumental Pickups are completely awesome. A little steep for me but I'd definitely put them in a guitar once I have more disposable income. Brian is super nice and responds fast to queries on FB or IG.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Nov 7, 2016)

This is going to be insane - very much looking forward to the final product.


----------



## JMO831 (Nov 9, 2016)

Hey guys -

So, I wasn't really pleased with the curly redwood body in terms of figure. As such, I'm upgrading the curly redwood body to this master grade one-piece quilt maple body. 

This build is going to be next level.


----------



## pondman (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 10, 2016)

I was drooling over that piece when I saw it last night, good choice!!!!!!!


----------



## Electrotimber (Nov 10, 2016)

Good morning, how much can cost a one piece quilted maple top like this?


----------



## JMO831 (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks guys! It definitely is a nice piece!



Electrotimber said:


> Good morning, how much can cost a one piece quilted maple top like this?



I got a really good deal on this particular piece. It cost me a little over $600 shipped. Just to put into context, a one-piece quilted maple body of this grade costs around $3200 as an upgrade on Suhr guitars. And that's just as an upgrade (added to the total cost of all other options).


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 11, 2016)

Holy piss.


----------



## KR250 (Nov 11, 2016)

This one is going to be epic. Subscribed.


----------



## J_Mac (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## skeels (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## JMO831 (Nov 13, 2016)

Hahaha, loving the feedback guys! Here is a better photo of the body at different angles. Let me know if you guys have any suggestions with the specs! I'll definitely make sure to keep this thread updated in a timely manner for the #WoodPorn


----------



## pondman (Nov 13, 2016)

Blimey ! Can you ask him to send me the off cuts ?


----------



## Electrotimber (Nov 21, 2016)

But as wood lover , how this wood should be in its hardness or massiveness? I have always believed that strongest maple are bosnia or slovenia maple. Those for violins I mean, because recently I bought a spalted quilted maple like this in that picture and was to much powdery, soft, dry, crumbly. In other words a big sheet. I would like to know from the Americans the real consistency of this kind of wood.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 21, 2016)

Electrotimber said:


> But as wood lover , how this wood should be in its hardness or massiveness? I have always believed that strongest maple are bosnia or slovenia maple. Those for violins I mean, because recently I bought a spalted quilted maple like this in that picture and was to much powdery, soft, dry, crumbly. In other words a big sheet. I would like to know from the Americans the real consistency of this kind of wood.



spalted maple is fungus ridden wood so it is not indicative of quilted maple or any maple in its normal state. I'd say quilted maple is relatively hard though less so than flamed imo.


----------



## MoonJelly (Nov 21, 2016)

^^yeah, the most common species of maple with quilt figure is Bigleaf Maple, and on average is a bit harder than alder. It would be considered stable enough for a body in almost all cases.
http://www.wood-database.com/bigleaf-maple/


----------



## VSK Guitars (Nov 23, 2016)

MoonJelly said:


> ^^yeah, the most common species of maple with quilt figure is Bigleaf Maple, and on average is a bit harder than alder. It would be considered stable enough for a body in almost all cases.
> http://www.wood-database.com/bigleaf-maple/



Sounds about right... It is pretty easy to make a mark with your thumbnail in the light alder I have here. The piece of quilt in the pics is quite a bit harder than that.


----------



## JMO831 (Feb 17, 2017)

We are making progress! Ebony neck blank with African Blackwood stringers is glued up with a portion of the burl top for the headstock cover. Also, check out that one-piece flamed maple body! It will have a few tone chambers to soften up the high-end (given that the neck is ebony). Paired with a bolt-on design, it should sound awesome.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 17, 2017)

this is going to be a fun thread to watch.


----------



## MoonJelly (Feb 17, 2017)

Ahhhhhhh it's so pretty


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## raadoo (Feb 20, 2017)

Too good not to subscribe to this thread.
Something tells me I'm not alone in this, but I'm *really* waiting to see that marbled cocobolo fretboard. It looks like a slice of Jupiter! *Excitement!!!*


----------



## Dust_to_Dust (Feb 21, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## IGC (Feb 21, 2017)

JMO831 said:


> Plain and simple, Brett of VSK Guitars is one of the best luthiers out there. Take it from someone who owns/has owned/played a number of high-end guitars including Blackmachine, Vik, Black Water, Mayones, Suhr, and Skervesen.
> 
> This particular build has been in the idea phase for quite some time. I wanted to combine my ideal specs for a 6 string with the most insane woods I could find. And let me tell you, these woods go beyond "private stock." See for yourself:
> 
> ...



OMG don't think I would use the cocobolo as a fretboard, would try to make some kind of bookmatch top or something. Just gorgeous!


----------



## Danukenator (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm pretty pumped to see this thing! I think the switch to maple, besides the insane aesthetic upgrade, is smart because in my experience redwood is quite soft and easy to ding. Maple will be a heck of a lot more durable.


----------



## MoonJelly (Feb 26, 2017)

It is super soft, yes. You can use a hardener or epoxy as grain filler and it will be significantly tougher to ding though.

Don't listen to me, I'm just a redwood whore. I love redwood. Redwood is good.


----------



## JMO831 (Mar 5, 2017)

Insane work by Brett on this top. Closest to perfection I've ever seen in a book matched burled top.


----------



## trebal (Mar 6, 2017)

Awesome woods!!


----------



## JMO831 (Apr 12, 2017)

The top has been glued onto the body, and the body has been cut to size! Keep in mind Brett hasn't finished the top in oil yet... That's how it looks in its natural state! Also, the ebony neck came out more colorful than I initially thought. Which is a welcomed surprise. A lot of different hues and streaks in the neck. Which I think matches up perfectly with the ebony pickup covers that Instrumental Pickups is currently working on! A short preview of the covers without the gold poles.


----------



## MoonJelly (Apr 13, 2017)

Sweet chimichangas, that is gonna be a nice guitar.


----------



## JMO831 (Apr 18, 2017)

Here is the fretboard placement. The start of the fretboard (adjacent to the neck pickup) will start where the sap ends. So essentially where that "claw" is. This will flow well with the guitar as the "claw" moves downwards as the horns do. But then the fretboard seems to swoop upwards with the crazy figuring at the end which will match well with the reverse swooping headstock.




Brett was able to get a top from the quilted maple billet. The top is from the less figured side but this is how it looks like with a stain. Safe to say, we will definitely be doing a stain!




In terms of what type of stain, we will be using this one as a reference point (obviously +/- how light or dark the top is when finished with oil). This guitar is going to scream class with the darker fretboard/neck wood/ebony pickup covers and blackwood knobs along with the black & gold hardware and brownish top and backside! I think the fact that the hardware is black and gold brings more balance to the fact that many of this guitar's most pronounced features will come from the brown/gold top wood and backside.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 19, 2017)

LIKE


----------



## jwade (Apr 19, 2017)

Madre de Dios


----------



## trebal (Apr 19, 2017)

jwade said:


> Madre de Dios


----------



## Edika (Apr 19, 2017)

If that top was from the less figured side of that quilted maple block I can't imagine how much more awesome the back is going to be when stained. That burl top looks like what you'd you get in terms of muscles and sinew under the skin, it's immensely brutal but classy. Like a more refined Cannibal Corpse cover!
I also hope that the whole length of that piece of cocobolo gets on the fretboard as it's insane! 
Man what a stunning build!


----------



## JMO831 (Apr 29, 2017)

And here is the fretboard! It is unpolished and unfinished. So it's going to look even better soon. I'm very happy with how it turned out. I may purchase the other half fretboard for an extended range guitar build, so that I could use the whole board. But I like how focused this board is.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Apr 29, 2017)

Man, so glad to see you using Instrumental Pickups. Ethan is such a cool dude to work with, the last build I did used a custom set for fanned fret. I immediately fell in love with those pups, some of the finest pickups I've had the pleasure of working with. I need some more now...


----------



## cmtd (Apr 29, 2017)

One of the coolest fretboards I've ever seen. That looks great.


----------



## Electrotimber (Apr 30, 2017)

Can't wait to see the final guitar!


----------



## JMO831 (May 9, 2017)

These turned out better than I could've ever imagined. Although they took longer than I would've liked (roughly 6 months), Ethan was very transparent throughout the process. The principle concern for the delay was his attention to detail, in particular him wanting to redo the lacquer finish until he got it perfect. Needles to say, these definitely are perfect! Enjoy!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 9, 2017)

JMO831 said:


> These turned out better than I could've ever imagined. Although they took longer than I would've liked (roughly 6 months), Ethan was very transparent throughout the process. The principle concern for the delay was his attention to detail, in particular him wanting to redo the lacquer finish until he got it perfect. Needles to say, these definitely are perfect! Enjoy!



 those look killer, ethan's a great guy to deal with. Love my sfty3 pups in my strandberg-they slay.


----------



## JMO831 (Dec 21, 2017)

Despite some setbacks/challenges, this build has been committed to be finished by April at the latest. Between the marbled cocobolo fretboard/brown mallee burl top/quilt maple body, this one is going to be next level. Photos to follow completion!


----------



## Dcm81 (Dec 22, 2017)

Looking forward to those! Please change the pic hosting site too so we can still drool over all the pics so far


----------

